# any good knife attache cases out there?



## jclopp (Mar 13, 2007)

I've been on the internet looking for a really good knife attache case and found only 3. I teach and cater, so I need too much stuff with me - I'm wondering which ones are best. If they have only divider/page/sleeve, is there still room to put a couple of small bags of veggie carving knives or pastry tools? I really don't need wheels and a handle - it just seems that those would add weight to the case. 

I would hate to spend over a hundred thirty to fifty and be unhappy with the case.


----------



## hotchef (Jul 25, 2006)

i bought me an empty delsey attachee case and went to our local shoe repair shop. the guy ther made me from thick (cow?) leather 2 loose dividers with some 20 loops of heavy duty rubber band. there i could stick in the knives that i had and wanted. that was 20 years ago, and the case is still going strong.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

Go check that out, if you can't fit it all in there, then I'd suggest buying a backpack. 

JB Prince - The World's Finest Chefs' Tools & Equipment


----------



## johnarmr (Jun 18, 2006)

I liked the messermeister case i had when Ineeded one that big
Messermeister 25-pocket Knife Attache Case - Messermeister Knife Luggage


----------

